# DR/DP Maybe in TED Talk



## thisisawersome (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

Check this talk out, for me it sounds like it could point at the problem, what do you think?

http://www.ted.com/talks/antonio_damasio_the_quest_to_understand_consciousness#t-281009


----------



## HTB (Aug 17, 2014)

I had seen this talk before and I have a few of the books from Damasio.

His theory that somatic markers generate consciousness is probably correct and given our semi-conscious state with DP, we might conclude that in our case this system is damaged. However, given that brain scans never reveal any damage in DP brains and given that DP can start/stop within a split second and no external stimulus, it is likely that in the DP state, normal consciousness works fine, but is inhibited/repressed by another system (likely a fear response system).

It is also interesting that by repressing our conscious experience in DP, we do (at least partly) lose the sense for our bodies, which points again to the fact that bodily awareness and consciousness somehow go hand in hand...


----------



## thisisawersome (Apr 27, 2014)

HTB said:


> I had seen this talk before and I have a few of the books from Damasio.
> 
> His theory that somatic markers generate consciousness is probably correct and given our semi-conscious state with DP, we might conclude that in our case this system is damaged. However, given that brain scans never reveal any damage in DP brains and given that DP can start/stop within a split second and no external stimulus, it is likely that in the DP state, normal consciousness works fine, but is inhibited/repressed by another system (likely a fear response system).
> 
> It is also interesting that by repressing our conscious experience in DP, we do (at least partly) lose the sense for our bodies, which points again to the fact that bodily awareness and consciousness somehow go hand in hand...


Yes, what can be exciting is that if we have a decreased our consious awareness, but get it back up to what it used to be, we might be able to increase it even more!


----------

